# Ready to kid in a few more days! First of 3 Nubian does



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

My three, almost 4-year-old Nubian doe seems to be getting very close to kidding. She isn't due until next Saturday, so she's 143 days today. I am counting days from her standing heat rather than the day before when she had started showing heat signs. So it's quite possible that her due date is next Friday which makes her 144 days today.

No matter, she has had a tiny bit of discharge yesterday and today. Her udder er is definitely getting bigger. She's likely pregnant with three or more. Our goat vet definitely saw three, and possibly four. I just hope she can wait a couple of more days and not go too early.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

That's her udder from 2 days ago. It's bigger today. I will try to get a picture up. We are so so excited and very very very nervous.

We've had more than our share of tragedies because of our lack of knowledge, while also being sold a bad goat at one time that had a disease, which we didn't know about. She was also a very aggressive goat. 

Anyway, we have put in a lot of time and money and care into these goats in the past year and really hope things go as smoothly as they can and that everybody survives and is healthy. We are so excited to meet the new kids and start drinking this milk!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Thank you! 

Also, do I need to deworm before she kids! I just read that some people deworm a week before kidding.

I try to avoid chemicals. I give all the does herb balls using LoH up to three times a week. 

I will do a fecal on her tonight to check numbers.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Should I give her two worm balls daily for three days in a row? 

How do other owners deworm if they don't use chemical dewormers?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FMW said:


> Should I give her two worm balls daily for three days in a row?
> 
> How do other owners deworm if they don't use chemical dewormers?


I have done the LOH dewormer daily from 3 days to a week after kidding. You really don't want a big worm load, though, when the doe has just been through the stress of kidding, so don't hesitate to use chemicals if need be. Make sure she is good on minerals, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

And happy kidding!


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Day 144 today! Also, we are not sure who really bred her. We had the ND buck with her for over a week and on the day she started showing heat signs, he wanted to nurse on her. He appeared to struggle to mount her. She was standing there for him, but it didn't seem like he could reach her.
The next day, we took him out and brought in the Nubian buck and he quickly bred her many times. He stayed in there for the next few days.

It's possible that the ND buck is the sire, we just didn't *see* a successful breeding, but we weren't always watching. The vet thinks it's very possible that the ND buck bred her.
I hope it's obvious who the sire is when the kids come!!!

That's her udder from yesterday


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

I had purchased this doe from my vet. I just found her pedigree information. I am so new to all of this and honestly don't understand what all this means.

This is the information I found about her first lactation. Have no idea if this is good, bad, average. Any ideas?

*Production Parameter* *Value*
SG 
Registry PB
Fluid Merit $ -5
Lactations 1
Average STD Milk 1176
Average STD Fat 79
Average STD Protein 50
Milk PTA -73
Fat Reliability 37
Fat PTA 1.4
Fat % PTA 0.30
Protein Reliability 37
Protein PTA -1.7
Protein % PTA 0.06
Milk, Predicted Producing Ability -108
Fat, Predicted Producing Ability 43
Protein, Predicted Producing Ability -24
Percentile Rank 36


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Her dairyness number was 33 and her FS which looks like a full scale is 86

Does the owner put in these values or does the adga look at the animal and evaluate the doe and come up with these numbers?

I tried copy and pasting the information from the website. The labels correspond with the values respectively.

The last value of 86 corresponds with System FS.




Linear Traits
LAYear Age Stature Strength Dairyness Rump
Angle Rump
Width Rear Leg
Side View Fore Udder
Attachment Rear Udder
Height Rear Udder
Arch Medial Udder
Depth Teat
Placement Teat
Diameter Rear Udder
Side View
2019 02-04 28 27 33 37 29 28 28 31 25 28 34 27 21 20

The data listed above are raw field scores. All previously reported measurements have been converted to the linear scale of 0 through 50. Trait scores on the CDCB site may be different due to adjustment factors used in the evaluation process.

Structural Traits
LAYear Age Head Shoulder
Assembly Front
Legs Rear
Legs Feet Back Rump Udder
Texture General
Appearance Dairy
Strength Body
Capacity Mammary
System FS
2019 02-04 V V V + V V V V V V V + 86


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can’t wait to see her babies.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

I just did her fecal and her barberpole was 800 and coccidia was zero.

Her inner eyelids were pretty pink, about a 2 famacha and manure looks normal. I'm giving her three worm balls today, each about one tsp of LoH parasite formula.
I'll do that three days in a row. 

Any need for red cells or vitamin b complex shots? Is that necessary before a doe kids?


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Personally, I would not worry about red cell or vitamin b shots unless she looks anemic. Vitamin b would help perk her up if her kidding is hard. She looks pretty happy!


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Day 146! She's been biting toward her tail and making a funny gutteral sound. Are those contractions? How do you know they're contractions? She is loving all the petting. She honestly doesn't like people touching her and she's coming up to us and putting her head in our arms to pet her.

How close do you think she is?


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

I shaved her udder a bit. Pretty bad job though


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm so excited for you! Best of luck!

Contractions look like they're hunching up together and making a C with their back. You can see the muscle ripples through her too. You'll be able to place it ; Sounds like she's getting really close!

I'm in the same boat with kidding and herbal route/etc. I'm interested to hear what other people suggest for a post kidding chemical dewormer in case you and I need it. 

Do you have your girls on a dry lot? Any pic of how big it is? Looks like a great setup.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

FMW said:


> Day 146! She's been biting toward her tail and making a funny gutteral sound. Are those contractions? How do you know they're contractions? She is loving all the petting. She honestly doesn't like people touching her and she's coming up to us and putting her head in our arms to pet her.
> 
> How close do you think she is?


She's talking to her babies, it sounds like she's starting prelabor. Is she posty legged or pressing her head in a corner yet? My guess would be 12 to 36 hours. You'll know contractions when you see them. Make sure kids are on the ground within 30 minutes once she starts pushing.
Good luck


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

She seems so calm today, like almost back to normal behavior. No biting towards her tail and that funny sound she's been making. Today is day 147. She is head butting her daughter a lot, which is very unusual. They always get along so well. Her daughter is such a sweet, sweet doe.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

She's been having this funny, dreamy look to her eyes though. She's been doing that for a couple of days. She still can't stand it if I touch her belly on the right side.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

One more pic


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck! I hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Day 148...it's so hard to wait.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm also curious who the sire is. Would I know immediately if the kids are minis or full Nubians? Are the ears noticeable at birth?


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

Ligaments seem to be gone. Udder is bigger than this morning. She also started pawing the ground a couple of hours ago.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

I'm away from the home for a couple of hours and I am watching her through the camera and it looks like she's pressing her head against the wall. I'm able to talk through the camera and she's barely responding. She usually turns her head as soon as she hears me through the camera. I checked her right before we left and there was no discharge or goo of any kind coming out of her. Her bag was definitely bigger and her teata were filling with milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## FMW (Jul 1, 2020)

She seems to be in active labor. She created two nest-like spots in her straw and she now has goo dripping out of her. We went out and checked her a few times in the middle of the night and I watched her from our camera and she really didn't sleep or rest that much. 
She definitely lost her ligaments since yesterday. How much longer you think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------

